# Northgate Beta



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

I don't think there is much access by road. There might be one road in between six mile gap and treasure island. there's a steep hill at six mile gap between parking lot and river. Check in Saratoga or Encampment for shuttles.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm considering doing an overnight putting in at north gate and taking out at Pickaroon either leaving tomorrow (Wednesday 6/3) or thursday. Interested parties?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

There is a spot right before you enter the canyon proper on river right, after the flat water, that would be a good afternoon launch camp spot. People often have lunch there. But unless you want to make a couple more days of it you are going to be humping all your gear uphill a quarter mile at the take out.

Edit to add: there are marked camping spots after the canyon and signage regarding private land. The land owners take the private part seriously. Do not anchor or get out of the boat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

I am thinking of doing the North gate on the 19th or 20tg as an overnighter. Do you think there will be enough water? Anyone interested in going?


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

I've always found the the water flows on the N. Platte is a moving target. I've heard it's all based on what the farmers need, but I've seen it high on Wednesday and down on Saturday.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Overnight Monday the 8th*

If the North Platte rises, I would be up for a two night trip putting in Monday June 8th and boating Routt to Treasure Island. I would want more than 1,500 or maybe even 1,800 cfs. There is not much action in there at lower flows.

The horror stories about the Six Mile takeout are overdone, unless you are severely out of shape. Just plan on a little extra carry time.


----------

